# What settings do you use on your Gan 11 M Pro's?



## Jam88 (Dec 6, 2020)

I use the triangular corner to centre magnets, the corner edge ones are in the middle, and I use the dark blue GES thingies, and the white tension nuts are flush( I believe that this is setting one).


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 11, 2021)

Good question. Not enough answers.


----------



## RoundUpCubing (Jan 11, 2021)

personally have the blue thingy on 1 and the spring on 3 (2 clicks from big click)
edit: corner-edge magnets on 2 and corner-core magnets are the triangular ones


----------



## E.Thr33 (Jan 18, 2021)

Distancing nuts: light blue, setting 1
Tension nuts: 4 clicks (of 5, after resetting flush)
Magnets: triangle rods, setting 2 (medium)

I haven’t tried a lot of the settings, and recently tightened the tension nut from 3 clicks to 4 clicks after wanting more stability when doing certain PLLs. Now it is less forgiving and feels too stable (or maybe ‘blocky’ is a better descriptor). I am curious about the other settings which is what brought me to this thread.

I’m wondering if I might hit the sweet spot I’m looking for with:

hex rods, light blue nuts (on setting 1), and 3 clicks on tension nuts; and/or
some combination with the dark blue nuts (on setting 2)

I think some of the YouTube videos I’ve watched are mischaracterizing the rods. The hex rods aren’t ‘stronger’ in the sense that all settings with the hex are stronger than triangle ones. Instead, as with the distancing nuts where there are 4 distances alternating across the two nuts, there are 6 magnetic strengths alternating across the two rods. The triangle is to the hex, as light blue is to the dark blue.

It makes exploring your preferences through adjusting the various settings a real pain!

Too much guesswork and uncertainty. And I’m hoping we can cut that down with others sharing their experiences. Thanks Jam88 for starting this thread!


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 18, 2021)

Welcome here and thanks for your input.
My setting is 3,6.
I'm moderately fast and my method is Roux.


----------



## RoundUpCubing (Jan 18, 2021)

E.Thr33 said:


> Distancing nuts: light blue, setting 1
> Tension nuts: 4 clicks (of 5, after resetting flush)
> Magnets: triangle rods, setting 2 (medium)
> 
> ...



I tried the nuts on 2 and its already extremely loose, even with 5 clicks (6). I wouldnt recommend it.


----------



## E.Thr33 (Jan 18, 2021)

RoundUpCubing said:


> I tried the nuts on 2 and its already extremely loose, even with 5 clicks (6). I wouldnt recommend it.


Thanks for helping rule out those settings and saving me/others the trouble.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 18, 2021)

E.Thr33 said:


> Thanks for helping rule out those settings and saving me/others the trouble.


2 clicks is tight IMO.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2021)

My own settings:

Light blue on 1 for the inner nut
3 clicks on the outer nut
Triangular core magnets on setting 2
I average 17, on a good day, and I use Roux.

I also have all of the inner nuts perfectly lined up with the outer nuts .. because it makes me feel happy


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 22, 2021)

Gnome said:


> My own settings:
> 
> Light blue on 1 for the inner nut
> 3 clicks on the outer nut
> ...


Ah more OCD people


----------



## JE Speed Cuber (Aug 3, 2021)

Distancing nuts: Dark Blue, Setting 2
Tension nuts: 4 clicks from the loosest (tension 5) 
Magnets: Triangle rods, setting 3 (Strong)


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 4, 2021)

Trinagle, 3, 2, 6 though I think the best setting is Triangle,2, 4, 1 but it pops too much


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 4, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I use the triangular corner to centre magnets, the corner edge ones are in the middle, and I use the dark blue GES thingies, and the white tension nuts are flush( I believe that this is setting one).


I wish I owned the GAN 11 M Pro.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 4, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> I wish I owned the GAN 11 M Pro.


Personally (my thoughts) and from experience, I think it’s extremely overrated. Again, it’s possible that I didn’t like it because of the settings, but it didn’t even turn that well! To be honest, it was a good innovation... back in 2020. Personally I prefer something like WRM 2021 or RS3M.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 4, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Personally (my thoughts) and from experience, I think it’s extremely overrated. Again, it’s possible that I didn’t like it because of the settings, but it didn’t even turn that well! To be honest, it was a good innovation... back in 2020. Personally I prefer something like WRM 2021 or RS3M.


But I have a good cube. So I would not buy it.


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 4, 2021)

Right now, I think that there is absolutely no reason to get the Gan 11 M Pro, when you can get the Duo instead. Even though it doesn't have the magnet adjustments, I've heard that the pro magnet adjustments weren't even that helpful and people tend to use the strength that is in the Duo. Other than that, everything in the 11 M Pro is also in the 11 M Duo.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 5, 2021)

Medium magnets, everything else on the tightest setting.


----------



## AkashSreedharan (Oct 18, 2021)

I personally set it up with dark nut on 4, 3 clicks and low magnets with triangular core magnets


----------

